# Looking for 2 people free for Dungeons and Dragons for Saturday's



## Leocrit (Feb 27, 2021)

Hey, I'm in a furry gaming group that plays dungeons and dragons but we need at least 2 people to join us, we play on Saturday from 3PM to 6PM EST and we're are at lvl. 4 but we don't mind boosting you so you can get caught up with everyone. Feel free to reply back.


----------



## Tyll'a (Feb 27, 2021)

As the DM of the group, I can say that yes, Leo and I can help you boost your character to get caught up.


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 2, 2021)

oooh are you guys playing a campaign/module or is it homebrew?


----------



## Tyll'a (Mar 2, 2021)

Queen Brie said:


> oooh are you guys playing a campaign/module or is it homebrew?


We're playing Descent into Avernus right now


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 2, 2021)

Tyll'a said:


> We're playing Descent into Avernus right now


I've heard of it but never played it. My group and I are pretty silly so we tend to ruin more serious campaigns.


----------



## Leocrit (Mar 3, 2021)

Queen Brie said:


> I've heard of it but never played it. My group and I are pretty silly so we tend to ruin more serious campaigns.


Would you still be interested?


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 4, 2021)

Leocrit said:


> Would you still be interested?


Sure why not  Where do you guys play?


----------



## Leocrit (Mar 4, 2021)

We play online with Roll20


----------



## Archivist323 (Mar 4, 2021)

Leocrit said:


> Hey, I'm in a furry gaming group that plays dungeons and dragons but we need at least 2 people to join us, we play on Saturday from 3PM to 6PM EST and we're are at lvl. 4 but we don't mind boosting you so you can get caught up with everyone. Feel free to reply back.


Hey if you haven't gotten 1 extra player yet i'd be game.


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 4, 2021)

Leocrit said:


> We play online with Roll20


Never used it before


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

I could possibly, but I've never played it before.


----------



## Leocrit (Mar 10, 2021)

Archivist323 said:


> Hey if you haven't gotten 1 extra player yet i'd be game.


Sure, just tell me your Discord Account


----------



## Leocrit (Mar 10, 2021)

Queen Brie said:


> Never used it before


It's free to sign up.


----------



## Leocrit (Mar 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I could possibly, but I've never played it before.


We have some newcomers with us so if you're still interested just let me know.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 10, 2021)

Leocrit said:


> We have some newcomers with us so if you're still interested just let me know.



Okay, I usually play villains. I could be a good necromancer.


----------



## Leocrit (Mar 10, 2021)

There's no Necromancer but there is a School of Necromancy for the Wizard Class. Or you could be a Warlock.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 10, 2021)

Leocrit said:


> There's no Necromancer but there is a School of Necromancy for the Wizard Class. Or you could be a Warlock.



Okay, well I usually play the support anyways. I'm the guy who has plenty of pyskers in all his 40k lists.


----------



## Leocrit (Mar 10, 2021)

Alright, you mind giving your discord account?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 10, 2021)

Leocrit said:


> Alright, you mind giving your discord account?



I can _link _you to my discord account, but I am not giving it to you. That is mine. XD

Jared#1103


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Mar 10, 2021)

This might seem a weird question, but are you willing to explain the rules of the game to an outsider who only knows the name of the game? I've got a few friends that play, but no one who's really tried to help a complete newbie out.


----------



## Kl0ndike (Mar 15, 2021)

Darn! DIA is a module I've wanted to finish for a while. If you all need anyone else I can join! 



Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> This might seem a weird question, but are you willing to explain the rules of the game to an outsider who only knows the name of the game? I've got a few friends that play, but no one who's really tried to help a complete newbie out.



Not the OP but Dungeons and Dragons is basically a fantasy tabletop rpg where you create characters to complete quests. It's an analog system that encourages creativity and tactics but ultimately you roll a 20 sided die to decide if you are successful or not.  There's plenty of classes to play that benefit your team in different ways. Making a sheet is the hardest part for new players but once you finish that, everything else is a lot of fun!


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 15, 2021)

Lindt chocolate bunny.

Edit: wrong thread, sorry. XD


----------



## Tyll'a (Mar 16, 2021)

Kl0ndike said:


> Darn! DIA is a module I've wanted to finish for a while. If you all need anyone else I can join!
> 
> 
> 
> Not the OP but Dungeons and Dragons is basically a fantasy tabletop rpg where you create characters to complete quests. It's an analog system that encourages creativity and tactics but ultimately you roll a 20 sided die to decide if you are successful or not.  There's plenty of classes to play that benefit your team in different ways. Making a sheet is the hardest part for new players but once you finish that, everything else is a lot of fun!


And Leocrit has been helping people make sheets, since he knows more about it than I do.


----------



## Kl0ndike (Mar 16, 2021)

Tyll'a said:


> And Leocrit has been helping people make sheets, since he knows more about it than I do.


You can also use Dungeon Master's Vault (Formely known as Orcpub) which takes you through everything step by step and even gives you a nice PDF at the end. You can add more of the WOTC books by downloading ORCBREW FILES and uploading them in the My Content portion! Then you can see all the options the official books have to offer!

There's also DNDBeyond 's character creation but you have to buy all the extensions to use them in the character creator. I advise trying to buy the actual books if you get into D&D but I can't deny that most of the information and be found online for free!


----------

